# Breaking News



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

You cannot kill a goose that is 150 yards above you
That's all have a good night.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

You haven't seen fowlmouth shoot a goose then! Just kidding FM!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, that sounds like a challenge :shock:;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Depleted uranium shot in a 2 gauge


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> You cannot kill a goose that is 150 yards above you.


Think punt gun! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> You haven't seen fowlmouth shoot a goose then! Just kidding FM!


Ha Ha! It was only 90 yards....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Its the first bounce that kills them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> You haven't seen fowlmouth shoot a goose then! Just kidding FM!


he cant hit them inside 30 yards. they have to be out there 60+ for him :mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Ha Ha! It was only 90 yards....


Oh I got some great long range shot stories...LOL


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

dubob said:


> Think punt gun! :mrgreen:


My dad(1908-2001), born and raised along the Missouri River, told many stories of watching the punt gunners slaughter the birds by the hundreds. Those times should be remembered as a reminder of what the commercialization of hunting can do.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have never heard of these guns before so I YouTubed them. :shock::shock::shock: Holy cow! I couldn't even imagine shooting something like that. They used them in little skiffs. the videos I watched, it was knocking the skiff back like 2-3 feet when shot. I image they could really reach out and touch birds with those.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> You cannot kill a goose that is 150 yards above you
> That's all have a good night.


You can with one of those 222 on top, 20ga on the bottom guns if you pull both triggers at once. Seen people do it in the 80s when we had that daily big flyover on the west side of utah lake... seen geese fall from 300 yards up. One would fold and 20 guys would take off running lol.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Listen, there is nothing wrong with a well timed "courtesy" shot especially when done in good taste. First off, don't make a big show of it, stand up, take a shot and sit quietly back down...you know going in you had no chance. The birds had been flying high all day, mocking you, scarcely acknowledging your pleaful calls and attractive decoy spread...sure, why not, give'em a blast, flare them pricks and send 'em on their way.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

hunting777 said:


> I have never heard of these guns before so I YouTubed them. :shock::shock::shock: Holy cow! I couldn't even imagine shooting something like that. They used them in little skiffs. the videos I watched, it was knocking the skiff back like 2-3 feet when shot. I image they could really reach out and touch birds with those.


I once killed a running jackrabbit at 257 yards with a scoped 22 rifle. I think a guy could have killed a duck or two where I was a couple days ago with that setup.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I like to hit them with the 2 gauge after dark so know one knows where I'm hunting them at.

The best is during a full moon so have a bit better viability



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

You have to be optimistic here now!


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

hamernhonkers said:


> I like to hit them with the 2 gauge after dark so know one knows where I'm hunting them at.
> 
> The best is during a full moon so have a bit better viability
> 
> ...


Hamern, how much would a home load of your heavy stuff cost in a 2ga load(not sure what payload a 2ga runs).:mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well depending on which shot material we use and allowing for the fact they are black powder guns we should be able to safely launch 3 to 4 ounces of shot out of each barrel......We should be about $3 to $4 a barrel for hw13 and could get her up to $25 a barrel with pure tungsten I would think. Now the question is could we find a place where we could assure it was the best $50 bucks we ever spent as we racked off both barrels????

Here maybe:mrgreen::shock::mrgreen::shock::mrgreen::shock::mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

very true Hammerin, I remember my next door neighbor getting about 60 yards from a giant flock of snows and blues back in Louisiana in the early 70's and he put in a 00buckshot and shot one time when they jumped, 9 geese fell down. Absolutely dumbfounding.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I was lucky enough to go on a spring snow goose hunt in Nebraska about 8 years ago. The day before we got there, a large flock of snow geese landed on a pond that the guide had permission to hunt. He took 6 hunters with him to the pond for a jump-shoot. They all crept up the dam at once and opened fire. They got 101 between them all. The pictures from that outing put all of our Utah hero shots to shame.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Listen, there is nothing wrong with a well timed "courtesy" shot especially when done in good taste. First off, don't make a big show of it, stand up, take a shot and sit quietly back down...you know going in you had no chance. The birds had been flying high all day, mocking you, scarcely acknowledging your pleaful calls and attractive decoy spread...sure, why not, give'em a blast, flare them pricks and send 'em on their way.


Yeah but, when I did it - they didn't even flare!


----------

